# colostrum soap



## Qadosh Adamah Lamanchas (Nov 2, 2012)

I had someone tell me that goat's colostrum makes the best facial soap. It got me thinking about making a bar like that. Does anyone do this?


----------



## lambs (Sep 6, 2012)

I wonder that too....I take colostrum and it is wonderful. My cats and dogs love it too. 
When they hear me open the bottle they all come running!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I would think that you would need some other liquid to mix with the lye. So maybe GM with the lye and colostrum with the oils or at trace. Very old colostrum, that you wouldn't use for babies any more. (Because you never know when you might need it, and I always freeze my extras.)


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

Colostrum is way to valuable for me to put in soap! Nature made that stuff for the kids and that's who I'm using it for. If I have too much, I freeze it for yearlings' or new goats' kids or for those people in need that stop by that have an orphaned kid, lamb, kitten, pup, fawn that needs some help. I always need my colostrum for colostrum-reasons!
Marion


----------



## smithurmonds (Jan 20, 2011)

I agree- it is liquid gold!


----------



## Qadosh Adamah Lamanchas (Nov 2, 2012)

I spoke recently with several people who won't heat treat nor save their colostrum from their goats. They pull the kids at birth and feed them the powdered colostrum. They donate and/or sell (depending upon legalities) the natural stuff to veterinarians or shelters.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I've made soap with colostrum. It's much like using straight cream. If you have extra it does make a nice soap.


----------

